# Top 3 waxes and why



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

well ive narrowed myn down to three now after trying loads and think i will be sticking to these 3

1-megs16 lasts for ever its a bugger to remove though(some times)
2-autosmart wax love the smell and easy to remove and beads good and lasts
3-autoglym hd wax reminds me of vaseline and gives good results and very durable

so was wondering on your thoughts guys and girls couldnt really pick just one(like these 3 for different reasons):thumb:


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

my top waxes are as follows

swissvax(best of show) leaves a nice deep glossy look to the paint. and gives my 2months at least ofprotection.

souveran paste. same as above except durability is 2 weeks only.

pinnacle sig series2 . leaves a nice wet look look. not as deep but more shiny.
durabilty 3 weeks.
these 3 waxes are very easy to apply and remove. ill always have them in my collection......


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

the 3 for me.

megs 16- very cheap, smells like crayons good durability
cg e-zyme- smells devine and has proven to me to be the most durable wax i have
valentines concours- good deal at christmas, good durability, cures quickly which is handy when the weather doesnt play ball


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

trhland said:


> my top waxes are as follows
> 
> swissvax(best of show) leaves a nice deep glossy look to the paint. and gives my 2months at least ofprotection.
> 
> ...


2 weeks to 2 months for a wax:doublesho how come i get 5 months out of 915 and as a weekly 500 mile drive living on a building site :doublesho

I bet its like what we see on tv, pay 100 quid for a wax, pay 10 quid for one and you wont see any difference in shine, its been proven here that before and afters on wax are irrelevent as its down to the prep:thumb:

Buy that 5k a tub wax if you like, it wont make your cars look any shineyer:thumb:


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

5k tub is 250 times better than a 20 quid tub of colly , cos we always get what we pay for ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, lmao


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

ross-1888 said:


> the 3 for me.
> 
> megs 16- very cheap, smells like crayons good durability
> cg e-zyme- smells devine and has proven to me to be the most durable wax i have
> valentines concours- good deal at christmas, good durability, cures quickly which is handy when the weather doesnt play ball


i missed out at christmas on the valentines after see if they do another offer in the near future fancy giving it a try


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

I've only ever tried 2, first is blu velvet, goes on and off a dream and looks awesome on my black golf especially as it brings out the flakes more and my second choice is sn, its good but not as good as blue velvet!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Mullins said:


> 2 weeks to 2 months for a wax:doublesho how come i get 5 months out of 915 and as a weekly 500 mile drive living on a building site :doublesho
> 
> I bet its like what we see on tv, pay 100 quid for a wax, pay 10 quid for one and you wont see any difference in shine, its been proven here that before and afters on wax are irrelevent as its down to the prep:thumb:
> 
> Buy that 5k a tub wax if you like, it wont make your cars look any shineyer:thumb:


because not all waxes are the same. 
if I won the lottery, got a lambo I'd probably get vintage for it, for the exculivitey and knowing it's something a bit special - the main reasons for getting a wax over, say £100 IMO


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> because not all waxes are the same.
> if I won the lottery, got a lambo I'd probably get vintage for it


so whats your top 3 kev
and i would still clean it with autosmart tackle:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> so whats your top 3 kev


not really got one tbh chris, but I like autobrite addiction, lusso oro and victoria collectors


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

try some autosmart wax kev you will be converted


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

1. Autoglym HD Wax - easy to apply and easy to remove, lasting ages ... pips Autosmart WAX
2. 3M Show Car Paste Wax - like both Collinites together, like #16 & #26 together ... yoiu get the picture
3. Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub - just perfect for well polished (and cleaned) paint


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> try some autosmart wax kev you will be converted


I keep meaning to get some harley wax actually - tried it chris?


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Gotta agree with WAX


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

No heard good things about it on here though kev


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

ipwn said:


> Gotta agree with WAX


great stuff isnt it
welcome to the autosmart fan club theres me in it so far wanna join:lol:


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

chrisc said:


> great stuff isnt it
> welcome to the autosmart fan club theres me in it so far wanna join:lol:


I've been an autosmart fan for a loooong time :argie:

So sure, I'll join !:lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

ipwn said:


> I've been an autosmart fan for a loooong time :argie:
> 
> So sure, I'll join !:lol:


:thumb:nice one theres two in it now:lol:
details will follow


----------



## ANDREAS (May 29, 2010)

hmmm.... 

1) victoria wax Concours red : Gives good deepness and wet dripping look ,nice smell,easy on-easy off ,durability around 5-6 months and can be applied by hand..

2) FK 1000 p : easy on-easy off , gloss finish from outer space especially on white colors !! :lol: very good water Repelent too! durability 5-6 months 


3) CG PETE WAX53 : nice smell,easy on-easy off, extreme wet look but only 2 months durability!!


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

1. M16 - best value for durability
2. Collinite 915 - best value for look
3. Blackfire WDAFPP - stunning finish for a sealant


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Glasur, onyx and megs 16 are the only 3 left. in my collectiom


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Mine are in no particular order:

rg55
BOS
valentines conc. 

I love all my waxes though!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Glasur, onyx and megs 16 are the only 3 left. in my collectiom


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

My top 3 of the waxes I've tried would be

Vintage, the finish was jaw droppingly good.
Colly 915, for the money this wax is brilliant, finish and excellent durability.
Clearkote Moose Wax, again excellent finish and very easy to use.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

waxes are so last year. :lol:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Lets try to keep some perspective guys - the OP listed 3 more affordable waxes, so maybe was looking for comment on similarly priced stuff to help make a purchasing decision. So I think BoS, Vintage, even 55 are not on his radar screen.

This question of course all depends on who you ask for their favourites and their value judgements/budget- one of my customers last week would say Royale is his favourite wax as he takes delivery of it in a few weeks - now THAT is anticipation ! 

While few have those kinds of funds, the decision of what LSP to use is equally soul searching for many, there is massive choice and no right answer, though personally I think the answer the life, the universe and everything is 55...


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

chrisc said:


> :thumb:nice one theres two in it now:lol:
> details will follow


Is that the house wax you guys are referring to?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

475s
915
Optiseal


----------



## CHAPPERS70 (May 3, 2010)

Im no wax coniseur, I use Dodo rainforest rub, I have not used any others and i am very pleased with the results, However i am very suprised this has only been mentioned the once on this thread.....
Am i missing out on some better waxes, For the same price.. or is it just personall preference


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Poorboys Nattys Paste
Dodo Juice Hard Candy
Dodo Juice Purple Haze


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

In order -

1) 3M Show Car Paste Wax - Easy to use, great durability and deep, reflective finish.
2) Natty's Red Paste Wax - Easy to use, ok durability and wet glossy finish.
3) Optiseal - VERY easy to use, good durability and reflective finish.

I also have FK1000P, which is excellent for durability but I find on darker cars (we currently have two black cars), something seems to be missing from the finish. I can't quite put my finger on it, but I much prefer my other waxes/sealants for appearance.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

My favourites are (in no order):

Heritage Wax - will cleanse more, even after things billed as cleansers! Lasts 2 months easy with frequent washing and daily use. Dead easy to apply. Easy off. Good value.

Dodo Austintatious - easy to get a thin layer, which in turn makes it easy to remove, and also to put another on top of the first one. Leaves a lovely shine and protects for a month or two with daily use and frequent washing. Smells brilliant.

Collinite 476s - Outstanding durability - 3 months is probably about it's best I've noticed. Nice wet-look finish. Only niggle with it is that it can be difficult to apply thinly making it hard to buff. If it wasn't for that it would be my all-time favourite by a fair bit. Very good value.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> I keep meaning to get some harley wax actually - tried it chris?


I've got a pot kev... sure I can sort you some out


----------



## mu71rd (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't have an opinion myself (having only tried a couple so far) :tumbleweed:

but it's good to see natty's paste finally getting a mention. i'd convinced myself that that was my next purchase. Although it seems like Colli 476/915 are definites to try as well. however i think i'm still struggling with the buffing of LSP (seem to end up with 'smearing' in places) so want something that is easy to use to makes sure there is as little 'user error' as possible

keep the responses coming tho - it's very interesting


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

mu71rd said:


> I don't have an opinion myself (having only tried a couple so far) :tumbleweed:
> 
> but it's good to see natty's paste finally getting a mention. i'd convinced myself that that was my next purchase. Although it seems like Colli 476/915 are definites to try as well. however i think i'm still struggling with the buffing of LSP (seem to end up with 'smearing' in places) so want something that is easy to use to makes sure there is as little 'user error' as possible
> 
> keep the responses coming tho - it's very interesting


As far as paste waxes go, you can't beat natty's for ease of application/removal. It might also be worth mentioning that 3m show car paste wax is also very easily applied/removed and I've even waxed a car in direct sunlight with no issues or smearing.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

mu71rd said:


> however i think i'm still struggling with the buffing of LSP (seem to end up with 'smearing' in places) so want something that is easy to use to makes sure there is as little 'user error' as possible


The secret is in applying very thinnly/sparingly and using a damp applicator if recommended by the manufacturer. It's all to easy to think that more product will be better in some way, but it's not. 

It's a tough habit to get out of but less is more and use the swipe test to determine when to buff off! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I love all my waxes but my top 3 is :

1-*RaceGlaze 55* *(all colours)* - easy to use , smell very nice and the result is Exceptional . 
2-*Victoria Concours* *(dark colour)* - add a lot of wetness with great depth with very good dutrability even the durability is not my issue ! 
3-*Dodo SuperNatural (all colours especially light colour) *: Add extra clarity , gloss ,sharpness of reflections

And I can't forget my *CG5050* I love this wax because its very easy to use and maybe this easiest wax in the world , you can buff off after 4-6 hours without problem . Maybe the gloss and reflectivity is not amazing on some colours but CG add great clarity with nice depth with some wetness it look like glaze finish .

The most important reasons when I choosing my favorite wax is :
1-Great finish.
2-Easy of use .
3-The Smell . :lol:
4-The durability not my issue .

but maybe I will chose another good Lsp glasur or werkstat carnuba jett (depends on the color I choose a sutibale wax for it ).


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

millns84 said:


> As far as paste waxes go, you can't beat natty's for ease of application/removal. It might also be worth mentioning that 3m show car paste wax is also very easily applied/removed and I've even waxed a car in direct sunlight with no issues or smearing.


nattys is very good and so is 476, which i personally found very easy to use, i just applied very thinly and removed as per insructions. fave atm has to be vics concours tho!:thumb:


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have tried dozens of waxes and come full circle:

1. Meguiars Gold Class liquid - No wax comes close for making the process such a pleasure, and it also proves it adds something in a 50/50 test. Now reformulated for better durability and beading. 

2. Swissvax Concorso/Best of Show - great clarity and gloss, perfect over Swissvax Cleaner Fluid;

3. P21s Concours - Still one of the best looking waxes on the market, excellent beading, durability not as bad as touted.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Megs #16
Dodo SN
Colly 476


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

for all the waxes ive tried over the yrs, theres only one i keep coming back to.
its the only one i have in bag now

*colly 915: outstanding value for money,awesome durabilty and a good shine to top off the package*:thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

chrisc said:


> i missed out at christmas on the valentines after see if they do another offer in the near future fancy giving it a try


Chris, i bought the Road and Track in the last offer, it smells ace and goes on easy but you need to wipe off after a couple of minutes or so.
So far it has been on the car approx 5 weeks and still beading and looking good.:thumb:

My favourites are 
1...FK2685, very easy to apply and take off, very deep wet look and massive tin, very good value and lasts as long as i need it to.
2...FK1000p, as above except very glassy look and as with the 2685, looks better after a couple of days.
3...Valentines Road and Track, easy to apply and take off as long as you take off quickly, looks good and has good durability but i just love the smell!!! 
All in no particular order.
I have heard that Autosmart Wax smells awesome, so may try some of that.....bit kinky i hear you all say!!


----------

